
School attack in the Netherlands – no one gets hurt because it isn’t the US - DyslexicAtheist
https://dutchreview.com/news/us/crazy-guy-attacks-school-no-one-gets-hurt-isnt-us/
======
villedepommes
Would people stop killing each other if the guns were taken away from them? Of
course, not. However, gun control laws would make such an "endeavour" much
more difficult and less likely to succeed as _means_ is one of the key
ingredients to any _successful_ crime including a violent one. The guns create
more problems than they solve, IMO. There are much easier ways to fend off a
mugger or home intruder. In the vast majority of situations there's usually a
better solution than using lethal force.

